# Foxes



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I recently bought a cage trap to get ***** that are on the farm, the first day i put a pile of cat food in the back and something dug under the trap and got the food,
the next day i set the cat food on a pan and also threw a dead blackbird in there, the next morning i went out to check it and there was a hole dug under it as they tried that again, but the pan was in it but the food was eaten, and the trap was shut with nothing in the trap, i was telling my friend Zach about it and he said he had the same problem with a fox, dunno if this is true or not
should i be doing something different, i cant get a snap trap cause of our animals, can only use cage trap


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

What I would do is get some canned cat food and wire it to the back of the cage, elevated a little bit. Just crack the lid or punch a few holes in it to get the smell out there.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're after ****, try marshmellows or eggs. Sounds like you may need to do alittle adjusting on the trap if it's firing with no catch. An animal may be digging after the door closes.

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

cant believe i didnt think of marshmallows cause a week ago kenny told me to use colored one cause they grab attention better
it would be cool to get a fox but ide rather call them in
thanks guys :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

id dont think its the trigger cause five minutes ago i wnet to put new bait into it and there was a cat caught in it hahaha


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

They (cats) may be setting ontop of the cages & firing the traps.

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

a got what i think is a possum, cant tell for sure cause i need to get the mud off it. but yeah, maybe when it was digging it pushed the rod that goes to the door, i think im gonna use a little giant trap now because that has the rod on the inside and they seem more solid than the one i have cause what i got bent the living beep out of the trigger and there is a rod that goes under it that it pulled up out and bent to beep
i come back on what it is


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

it was a ****


----------

